# Low Nitrogen & High Micronutrient Fertilization?



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I have some pretty good St Augustine, but I've been battling with wild bermudagrass coming in and crowding out the St Augustine. I feel that part of this is that my Nitrogen-rich fertilization finds the bermudagrass more responsive to it than the St Augustine.

I've read that St Augustine doesn't need as much Nitrogen and if you create a low-Nitrogen fertilization plan that is heavy in micro-nutrients that the St Augustine will respond well, but more importantly it will make it harder for the wild bermudagrass to grow as well.

Thoughts?


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Bump.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Green doc told me to roll with zero nitrogen the whole season. So that's what I'm trying out no granular fertilizer for my yard. The only thing I'm rolling with is a 20-20-20 soluble with a fungicide to help battle disease. I got some slicia coming in when that arrives I'm removing the 20-20-20 from my program as well.

Greendoc said Bermuda loves nitrogen and it would be hard to win out feeding Bermuda.


----------

